# Finally! New TV Market Maps



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi folks,

A while back, I threw together some TV Market maps compiled mostly from the now defunct www.ecostarmerger.com web site. There were many inaccuracies. Thanks to all who sent in corrections.

I have finally gotten around to making new maps (been working on them for a few hours here and there for a couple of month...not like the first time, two 15 hour marathons!). I haven't finished the index page lay-out, but I figure I'd ask for constructive comments and corrections now. You may notice that there is conflicting information in a couple of counties. Check out the Colorado, Nevada and Missouri maps for this.

Again, at no time did I ever look at Nielsen Media Research company information. This comes from many different web sites including the FCC, Dish Network's Address Broker, DirecTV's local quailying page, many corrections sent via e-mail by readers, and many TV station web sites, among others.

Oh and resizing the maps makes them LESS legible. They are kind of big.

Anyway, the old maps are at:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/TVMarkets

the new maps are at:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/TVMarkets/Maps

(case sensitive links)

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very impressive, Tony. Thanks for your time, dedication and hard work. :righton:


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

:icon_bb: :goodjob:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Hehe, I'm getting Baltimore OTA when I really live in a Wash DC area. I feel like I'm stealing.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Good job. Just as a side note.... you may want to include the DMA #s along with the market. Just stick it in as regular text at the bottom. No wonder LA was offerred as Distant Locals.... it would take a C-band dish to distribute the signal to all those cablecos.

I'm still looking at the California map and scratching my head. How did LA end up being a DMA that goes from the coast to the border? And, no, Tony, I'm not expecting an answer from you, since you probably don't know either.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Z'Loth,

The TV market ranking is a proprietary figure from Nielsen. I don't want to tempt fate here. And the term DMA is no where on the web site! 

See ya
Tony

PS...I forgot Columbus, OH! Egad! Maybe it's a subliminal thing. I've been wanting to forget about the goings on there since Taft was elected! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Z'Loth,
> 
> The TV market ranking is a proprietary figure from Nielsen. I don't want to tempt fate here. And the term DMA is no where on the web site!
> 
> ...


Tony, are they really that serious about enforcing their trademarks? Maybe you could designate each market a number, and have us plug it into an equation to get the real number . Excellent job on the maps!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

OH NO! Now they are copyright-ing Aribic numerals. What's next - the alphabet? :eek2:

Just list the DMA numbers in base-10 or Roman numerals. We'll do the conversion. :lol:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, then New York would be Market #1, LA would be market #10, San francisco would be #101, Sacramento would be #10011, and so on.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

There are 10 kinds of people in this world: those that understand binary...


----------



## forklifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Darn how picky are they when they use this map I am on the Kansas border in Phillips county Kansas I would rather receive Wichita but we are in the light blue for Nebraska I guess we will see shortly since Wichita seems to be up on one of the birds for testing


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> Z'Loth,
> 
> PS...I forgot Columbus, OH! Egad! Maybe it's a subliminal thing. I've been wanting to forget about the goings on there since Taft was elected!
> 
> ...


I agree that Taft is a disgrace to the Republican Party, but he not FROM Columbus. He from Cincinnati. Us Central Ohioan's do not claim him.


----------

